# Tuning a Vintage 770 Package Loader



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Gents:

I wrote a post on my blog showing efforts to get my vintage 770 Package Loader working better. Here is a link:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

After reading through it, if anyone else has any other ideas, I would be glad to edit my post and give credit.

I hope this is of value to fellow S-Gaugers!

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tim, is that the same thing as a baggage-smasher?


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope. Completely different accessory.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting idea to wax the loading ramp. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have used powder graphite and at other times sprayed the ramp with WD 40. Both work satisfactory when loading a gondola or a standard box car. If I am quick on the button the loading man "Elvis" makes it back properly without getting hung up on the other cubes.

However I like loading the operating box car or baggage car and that is another issue all together. I have found that only the operating box cars with the rollers will work because the ramp in the cars without the rollers is too high for the cubes to reliably enter the car. Even using the the cars with the ramps that have rollers it is at best a 50 50 proposition for them to enter the car. It is cool when it happens though, as I can load the car and than unload the car. That way I can keep my miniature people employed! No recession in my Flyerville:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The problem with either graphite or WD-40 is they're pretty messy. I'd also worry about contaminating the belt with slippery stuff.  The good part of waxing is it stays on the surface you put it on.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

On the 770 loader there are no belts that could become contaminated from oil or graphite. The biggest problem with using these products is that you have to reapply often. That is why I like the idea of waxing the loading ramp.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Timboy said:


> I wrote a post on my blog showing efforts to get my vintage 770 Package Loader working better. Here is a link:
> 
> http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/


Guess again, here's what I get:


> Sorry, the blog at timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com has been removed. This address is not available for new blogs.


----------

